
A Universal Basic Income Would Mean Massive Tax Hikes - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/a-universal-basic-income-would-mean-massive-tax-hikes/
======
Cozumel
This guy ran the numbers [https://medium.com/@keredson/the-real-cost-of-
universal-basi...](https://medium.com/@keredson/the-real-cost-of-universal-
basic-income-757b6573e277#.glftfprl1) and found there wouldn't be an increase.

And the author of that article seems to miss the point of UBI, yes the ideal
would be to get everyone into work, but pretty soon there isn't going to be
enough jobs for everyone.

------
sbierwagen
Sounds good to me.

------
savethefuture
Well of course, where do you think all this "free" money comes from?

